# Why One Should Always Carry a Pistol



## rabbithutch (Aug 12, 2013)

Woman stops gator attack with a small Beretta pistol."

This is a story of self-control and marksmanship by a brave, cool-headed woman with a small pistol against a fierce predator. What is the smallest caliber that you would trust to protect yourself?   A Beretta Jetfire testimonial.

Here is her story:

While out walking along the edge of a bayou just below Houma, Louisiana with my soon to be ex-husband discussing property settlement and other divorce issues, we were surprised by a huge 12-ft. alligator suddenly emerging from the murky water and charging us with its large jaws wide open. She must have been protecting her nest because she was extremely aggressive. If I had not had my little Beretta Jetfire .25 caliber pistol with me, I would not be here today! Just one shot to my estranged husband's knee cap was all it took. The gator got him easily and I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace. It's one of the best pistols in my collection! Plus ... the amount I saved in lawyer's fees was more than worth the purchase price of the gun.


----------



## vaquero01 (Aug 12, 2013)

100414-112002.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Aug 12, 2013






Now that's some funny stuff right there.....is this an ex-wife posting?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

David


----------



## bad santa (Aug 12, 2013)

LMAO...good one.


----------



## alelover (Aug 20, 2013)

Classic.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 22, 2013)

Guess he wasn't quick enough to


----------

